# [solved] Alternative to networkmanager

## emc

Hi,

I notice that networkmanager will be mask. So i try remove it form system and clear USE flag networkmanager from /etc/make.conf. Then I couldn't start may WLAN network. So I emerge networkmanager again and then I have problem with emerge almost any other package (problem with revdep-rebuild as well). But wlan is working. So there is any alternative to networkmanager?

BTW I need somehow try to fix all compiling errors. But maybe i will add some new thread in 'portage subforum' for that.Last edited by emc on Tue Nov 09, 2010 12:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## M

I don't think networkmanager will be masked. Anyway, good alternative is wicd, although you can get your wlan with just wpa_supplicant in runlevel, also, wpa_supplicant has qt4 flag which will give you wpa_gui application (in system tray).

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Try wicd - it's easier to use then wpa_supplicant.

----------

## emc

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Try wicd - it's easier to use then wpa_supplicant.

 

So should I just:

```
emerge -C wpa_supplicant
```

and then follow:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd

I just want to be sure I don't lose internet connection.

----------

## ppurka

 *emc wrote:*   

>  *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   Try wicd - it's easier to use then wpa_supplicant. 
> 
> So should I just:
> 
> ```
> ...

 All the frontends need wpa_supplicant. The hard work is actually done by wpa_supplicant   :Very Happy:  So don't unmerge it.

Also, do you have a link to wherever you saw that networkmanager is going to be masked. It seems highly unlikely and strange to me.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the link emc ?

----------

## emc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post the link emc ?

 

What link? You mean regarding masking networkmanager? I saw it thru eselect news. When I get to home I will poth it here.

----------

## emc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post the link emc ?

 

Sorry my mistake /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask says that networkmanager <0.8 will be mask.

Anyway I will try wicd.

Thx and sorry :/

----------

## emc

```
# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (28 Oct 2010)

# Time to upgrade to 0.8 already people

# Masked for removal due to usage of sys-auth/policykit, bug 340329

# Removal in approx. 14 days

<net-misc/networkmanager-0.8

<gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8

<net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8

<net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.8

<net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-0.8
```

----------

